# Arts/Crafts



## hgulzow (Mar 15, 2013)

Is there anywhere to get Arts/Crafts/Hobby items in Dubai? I"m from the US and I'm use to Hobby Lobby Stores and Michaels.. Does anything come close to that here?


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

hgulzow said:


> Is there anywhere to get Arts/Crafts/Hobby items in Dubai? I"m from the US and I'm use to Hobby Lobby Stores and Michaels.. Does anything come close to that here?


There's a big arts and crafts shop on Umm Sequiem Street near Lulu. Can't rememebr the name I'm sorry but it's huge.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

There's a little fabric shop in the Jumeirah Towne Centre on Jumeirah Beach Road... also the fabric souks you can find lots of fabric and a few stores stock knick knacks, buttons, jewels, trims, etc. I haven't been able to comb it properly tho.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

You can go to the Dragon Market, also you will find things in Satwa. 

Every month there is an art/handicraft market in Times Square Center, you can ask around there for more.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

Fida and Dubai library have craft supplies in Satwa, and there is a big (expensive) store on Umm Suqeim...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

it's not one stop shopping but Daiso has lots of fun stuff and very inexpensive. i know there is one at Ibn Battuta but i think there might be another location too.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

sammylou said:


> it's not one stop shopping but Daiso has lots of fun stuff and very inexpensive. i know there is one at Ibn Battuta but i think there might be another location too.


Oasis Centre, Dubai Mall and Lamcy Plaza too.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

MAW0504 said:


> There's a big arts and crafts shop on Umm Sequiem Street near Lulu. Can't rememebr the name I'm sorry but it's huge.


I cannot remember the name either but its just past the second overpass construction on the road, heading away from the coast.


----------

